# Pokemon X/Y’s Pentagon Icon is a Hack Checker



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 15, 2013)

In Pokemon X/Y, a blue pentagon can be seen next to your Pokemon while viewing the status screen in trades, the box, and so on. It was initially unclear what it was intended for, but we now have an answer.
Game Freak included the pentagon as a hack checker of sorts. Pokemon who have the pentagon are confirmed to be legitimate. If the creature doesn’t have the blue icon, that means there was an error and it has been hacked.
The Pokemon Company’s simple definition of the pentagon is that the Pokemon is okay to use.

Source


----------



## pasc (Nov 15, 2013)

So it seems pokemon that are transferred from the Bank will get this stamped on ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 15, 2013)

pasc said:


> So it seems pokemon that are transferred from the Bank will get this stamped on ?


 
If they are from Gen V, No it will not have the blue icon, but ones caught natively and legitimately from Kalos will.


----------



## VMM (Nov 15, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> If they are from Gen V, No it will not have the blue icon, but ones caught natively and legitimately from Kalos will.


 

How can you be so sure about that?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 15, 2013)

VMM said:


> How can you be so sure about that?


 
The article states it, however there is one question that it didn't answer: Will the Pokemon caught in Gen V be acceptable for use in tournaments and such?  Since Serebii did state the information comes from the Dragon tournament which implied the possibility they would not be allowed however by breeding them you could get a Pokemon that could be entered in them although I doubt they'd restrict transferred Pokemon like that as it would make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Arras (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe it's only for that particular tournament. Anyway, maybe transferred pokemon will get a different icon instead?


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 15, 2013)

If someone can "hack" pokemon... isn't it possible to manually add the blue pentagon?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 15, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> If someone can "hack" pokemon... isn't it possible to manually add the blue pentagon?


 
IIRC a Pokemon was only considered "hacked" (regarding the DS games, anyways) if their IVs/EVs were in an impossible range (like all 31/all 255). (I don't think it checked abilities or movesets, though) I would assume it would be the same this time around as well, though they might have changed it.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 15, 2013)

Now Serebii says it has something to do with "okay to use" Pokemon, for tournaments and such. And that B/W/whatever pokemon won't have the mark. I don't know, there's so much that isn't clear at this point in time.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 15, 2013)

If I can't use my Gen V competitive team that took hundreds of hours to breed I will be extremely pissed. I am not breeding for perfect IVs/right nature/ability/ ever again


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 15, 2013)

I thought it was obvious that this Pentagon is a sign of kalos region, since it's all around the region, shows as the kalos dex sign...
I am suprised they made it legality check, actually I still don't believe it, I still think it's simply a kalos region sign and I can even confirm it...
I just set my 3DS time to 2004, caught a pokemon and it still had that sign, however it should've raised a flag since no pokemons could
be cought before 12,10,2013...


----------



## Arras (Nov 15, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> If I can't use my Gen V competitive team that took hundreds of hours to breed I will be extremely pissed. I am not breeding for perfect IVs/right nature/ability/ ever again


You do know that because of the changes it can be done literally 100 times faster now, right? (although I will admit it's still not particularly fun)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Arras said:


> You do know that because of the changes it can be done literally 100 times faster now, right? (although I will admit it's still not particularly fun)


 
Yes I know but it's still relatively grueling work that I don't want to repeat in any form when I have better things to do like have fun playing games


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 16, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> If I can't use my Gen V competitive team that took hundreds of hours to breed I will be extremely pissed. I am not breeding for perfect IVs/right nature/ability/ ever again


OR HACKED IN 10 MINUTES


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 16, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> OR HACKED IN 10 MINUTES


 
Or maybe I didn't cheat because I don't like that and I plan to use these six in tournament


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 16, 2013)

The Pentagon is like the symbol for Kalos.
The Pentagon can't be the only icon.
This raises my suspicions of having a new region ever 1-2 years.
Like maybe 3 regions this generation, each with 70 or so new pokemon.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 16, 2013)

This is bull.
The pentagon mark is there to point out that the Pokémon was obtained within a Gen. VI game.
This is to prevent people from using transfered Pokémon in order to enter tournaments, effectively preventing the use of any hacked Pokémon during these tournaments (until the game is hacked and save editing is made widely-accessible, that is.)



			
				Guested said:
			
		

> The webpage in question was the one outlining the rules for the kid's Dragon King tournament. It said Pokemon with that blue pentagon mark could be used and that the mark meant it was "Pokemon obtained through normal play in the Kalos region." People who read that focused on the "normal play" bit, but I wondered why it said "Kalos region" and dug for more info. In the more detailed regulations, it said pokemon from the national dex 001-718 could be used (excluding the usual legendaries) but that Pokemon brought in through Pokemon Bank/Transporter could NOT be used (suggesting these pokemon would not have the blue pentagon mark).
> 
> In conclusion:
> I do not think pkx files have any kind of byte or mark or anything on them that is the result of an in-game hack check. I believe that mark is a visual representation of the region where the pokemon was encountered.


 
Source


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 16, 2013)

the pentagon seal of approval huh


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 16, 2013)

Id love to tell what you guys are on about, however since the image is broken and I cant see anything on the source site relating to it...

I'll just nod


----------



## Blebleman (Nov 16, 2013)

Isn't it for the "Pokerus", the Poke-virus?

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokérus


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 16, 2013)

Pokerus is a pink icon


----------



## raulpica (Nov 16, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Id love to tell what you guys are on about, however since the image is broken and I cant see anything on the source site relating to it...
> 
> I'll just nod


Fix'd


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 16, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Fix'd


 
cheers mate

and interesting hrm..


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 17, 2013)

So why is this in the User Submitted News?


----------

